# what is 180??



## ConfusedWifey86 (Nov 6, 2012)

So i have been looking through a few threads and i keep seeing this 180 thing... can someone please explain this to me


----------



## ConfusedWifey86 (Nov 6, 2012)

opps sorry i put this in the wrong section.


----------

